# If you groom your own poodle...



## Momoshells (Jun 27, 2014)

...how long did it take you to learn? What tools do you need to start doing it? How long does it take to groom a mini or standard? I'm looking to get a mini or standard poo for our family, haven't decided which yet. I'd really like to do the grooming myself, mostly to save money but I also think I would enjoy it. Is this a realistic expectation?


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

It is a lot less work and time to groom a mini. When I decided to learn, I started my mpoo with a groomer and tried clipping him in between so I only took him in 3-4 times a year. Eventually I stopped taking him in and groomed him entirely myself.

I bought scissors, clippers, several combs, combs for clippers, grooming spray, ear grooming powder, and of course shampoo and cream rinse. An mpoo can be washed, dried, and clipped in 1-1/2 to 2 hrs. Standards can take 2-3 hrs. Different people can do it faster or take more time.

I watched a lot.of grooming videos, but now you can watch youtube videos for a lot of helpful demos of grooming.

Does the size of the dog not matter to you except for how long it takes to groom them? Some people like big dogs and some people want a smaller dog that they can pick up.


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

I have a large spoo and it takes 4-5 hrs. But Im learning and getting better. Last time 4 hrs.  A mini would be a lot less time.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

It's very realistic as long as you give yourself a break if it's not perfect right away! I groom my dogs myself, and I enjoy the creativity of it. I've been doing it a little over two years, and every groom is better than the last. I also bring them intermittently to a professional, but lately I'm feeling less of the need to do that, so I must be getting better! My dogs are small, so I can not speak for the difference between a Spoo and a mini. Good luck- this forum is a great resource!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

It would be completely realistic but at first it will take you longer and your results might not be as good as you might like.
Start by grooming in-between professional grooming. Divide the work up into stages and do just one at a time. This way you and your dog will not tire of the process. Do the feet, tail and round the private bits first. Then take a light cut on the main coat with a No 7 or similar comb at 8mm. Wash and DRY the dog then take a new fine cut on the coat with a No 4F or similar 3-4mm. After trim the legs with the No 4 or 7 as required. The ears are trimmed with scissors (with care). Tail and pom combed and trimmed and brushed. A day or two later you can Finnish and trim all the bits you missed. This is for a puppy cut sort of house dog.
Eric.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

A little about myself: 
- I have a big mini.
- I have clumsy hands.
- I didn't have any grooming experience before grooming this mini.

I started with a 5-in-1 clipper to work on his face/feet/tail and a sanitary trim every 2 weeks. It took me about 2.5 - 3 hrs to bathe, fluff dry, shave him and did his nails and he was in a medium long lamb trim.

When I felt comfortable enough about all these, I started trimming him, following the pattern set by a professional groomer. He went to the groomer once and then I did the trimming twice or three times before sending him to the groomer again. So I was saving a visit and eventually I am able to only take him in twice a year, usually before Christmas and another poodle event.

Now I am getting faster. To finish the above mentioned tasks plus trimming, it takes me no more than 2.5 hours. Now he's in his Miami trim so it's even easier.

One thing that I found to be useful: I bought a few grooming DVDs and watch many times before I even started grooming him. That way I have a better idea what tools I need and how they actually look like  I also get a more realistic sense of what I feel comfortable doing on my dog. I still watch those DVDs every now and then. If you don't want to invest on the DVDs just yet, go on youtube and look for videos. There are some really good ones or search for videos here in the forum.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy is a large toy. Over the first year or two I bought clippers (Andis 2 speed), stainless steel clipper combs, a brush, a couple of combs, straight, curved and ball point scissors, and a variable height grooming table. As far as possible I tried equipment out before buying, as the weight and balance needs to fit your hand. Brushing, bathing, fluff drying, clipping and scissoring Poppy takes me around two hours - and I then leave everything out for a day or two to tidy up the bits I missed!

I found the Kalstone International Poodle book invaluable, particularly the chapters on how to hold the dog to avoid catching the skin, and how to set a pattern.


----------



## Momoshells (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks for all the feedback! I think I'll take the advice of many of you and start slowly, using a groomer every other cut or so. I watched part of a youtube video last night and , wow! It was an education! I had no idea it was so involved. Nevertheless, I'm really looking forward to learning and to having a poodle to learn on.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

It's totally doable. Penny is my third Spoo. I learned how to groom from my first Spoos' original owner. It usually takes me about 3 hours to groom Penny but she's a bit wiggly so with some age maybe she'll wiggle less so I can go faster. As far as tools go I use the Oster turbo A5 two speed, but I'm looking for a replacement, a couple of combs and brushes and a 7 inch straight scissor. I have 3 each of #3, 4, 10 and 15 blades. Here's a pic of Pennys' first groom. This took me about two hours and at this point I still needed to do face, feet and tail.


----------



## TrueColors (Nov 18, 2012)

You never stop learning. Iv'e been grooming Jenna my spoo for about 4 years now and I find I'm getting pretty good at it  My avatar was Jenna about two years back and my sig pic was Jenna a few weeks ago. You can really see some improvement ! I find now It's a lot easier to find the mistakes and the points i need to improve when grooming now. Some times I made her look** really ** weird but I think we all have to go through that awkward learning phase. Although you should always remember that you can learn sooo much from the internet !! 

The tools i would recommend on getting would be
a cheap clipper to start out with
a pair of cheap shears 
clipper attachments 
#10 blade for face feet and tail. ( will most likely come with the clippers )
Ear powder or hemostats to get the hair out of the ears
Blade lube

It takes me about 3 hours to wash dry ( with a human dryer) and to clip and scissor Jenna.

Some helpful links
How to Shape a Poodle's Top Knot - AOL On
http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/3856-bevels.html


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I used to take Lily out for all her grooming, but decided finally last year to take the plunge since I am hoping to add another spoo next year and figure that taking two dogs out for grooming would be a big cost issue. 

I was lucky that a friend who has a mini and is a professional groomer helped me get started. I am also lucky that Lily is very good on the table. I talk to her while I work and I think it is good relationship time. 

You don't have to do the whole groom in one sitting if you don't want so if you are thinking you don't have the time just remember you can break it up.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> I used to take Lily out for all her grooming, but decided finally last year to take the plunge since I am hoping to add another spoo next year and figure that taking two dogs out for grooming would be a big cost issue.
> 
> I was lucky that a friend who has a mini and is a professional groomer helped me get started. I am also lucky that Lily is very good on the table. I talk to her while I work and I think it is good relationship time.
> 
> *You don't have to do the whole groom in one sitting if you don't want so if you are thinking you don't have the time just remember you can break it up.*


Exactly. Since I don't have a dryer I usually bathe Saturday morning then groom Sunday and usually break that up. FFT in the morning then body in the afternoon or evening. Or body first then FFT.

Rick


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

PoodleRick said:


> Exactly. Since I don't have a dryer I usually bathe Saturday morning then groom Sunday and usually break that up. FFT in the morning then body in the afternoon or evening. Or body first then FFT.
> 
> Rick


Get yourself a dryer young man!  I am so happy to have opted for a force dryer as a Christmas gift this last year. It cuts way down on the time.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

You know how long it's been since someone called me young? 

Rick


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Momoshells said:


> ...how long did it take you to learn? What tools do you need to start doing it? How long does it take to groom a mini or standard? I'm looking to get a mini or standard poo for our family, haven't decided which yet. I'd really like to do the grooming myself, mostly to save money but I also think I would enjoy it. Is this a realistic expectation?


I am lucky, I live in Houston and Poodle Rescue of Houston (PRH) offers grooming workshops for anybody that wants to learn (PRH supplied everyting). The workshop usually runs 6 weeks with a session on Sat and one on Sun. A professional groomer comes in and instructs and you can attend one day or both. You learn to properly bathe, clean ears, brush, trim nails, clip and scissor. You work on the rescue dogs at PRH. It is a win - win situation. The rescue dogs are groomed and you are learning to groom your own. 

There have been a couple of people that have enjoyed the workshop so much they enrolled in a grooming school and are now professional groomers.

I bought all the equipment I needed to groom and my husband set up a place in the garage. After less than 6 months of grooming my girls myself, my equipment was paid for. 

My dogs are happier now about being groomed and I can take my time.


----------



## Momoshells (Jun 27, 2014)

Marcie said:


> I am lucky, I live in Houston and Poodle Rescue of Houston (PRH) offers grooming workshops for anybody that wants to learn (PRH supplied everyting). The workshop usually runs 6 weeks with a session on Sat and one on Sun. A professional groomer comes in and instructs and you can attend one day or both. You learn to properly bathe, clean ears, brush, trim nails, clip and scissor. You work on the rescue dogs at PRH. It is a win - win situation. The rescue dogs are groomed and you are learning to groom your own.
> 
> There have been a couple of people that have enjoyed the workshop so much they enrolled in a grooming school and are now professional groomers.
> 
> ...


That is awesome and I'm a little jealous! :act-up: the nearest poodle rescue for me is about two hours away, so unfortunately that's not going to be an option in my area. What a great idea for poodle rescues everywhere!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I do both mine, I do a little bit everyday. I will do face and feet one day, tail and topknot the next ect. So it never takes me that long ever. I don't do anything fancy, I only use 3 blades, I have a #10, #4, and #5. I always bathe and let them air dry, so that's fast and easy. I have one blush and one comb, make my own ear cleaner. I learned by watching utube . I don't think it is hard, but I have very well trained adults to work on. You can do it ! My best advice is to get a good set of clippers !


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

I'm a self-taught groomer, with the help of videos on here and a DVD I bought, as our local groomer closed.

I love doing it! The first few times are a bit nerve wracking, but if your dog is used to being groomed pretty much daily and being handled it is a great thing to learn. I started doing face, feet and tail, then scissoring the hair shorter, then clipping.

I built up my equipment stash over time starting with good clippers (Andis 2 speed) and small ball point scissors, then added what was in my eyes an absolute essential - a grooming table! Then I added in another set of clippers (small for little feet), larger scissors and now a nail grinder (but haven't been brave enough to try it yet!!).

Have to admit my dogs are always in fairly basic cuts, but the biggest thing to remember is that it grows back...! If you can find a good groomer and follow their lines or even get them to show you some tips it will help, but often it's just biting the bullet and having a go and being prepared to have a good laugh at any disasters...!! 

I also tend to do mine over a weekend, like Rick with Penny, as neither of mine like to spend too much time being fussed with and I find it hard to spend hours doing them in one go, but also do bits in between bath sessions.

It is totally doable though


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hi
It takes time effort and dedication to keep up with poodle hair. There are plenty of instructions out there, plus books and youtubes. Follow the grooming competitions and you'll learn a lot. See Groomertv.com

There is a lot of satisfaction in learning how to groom a poodle.

Personally, I've been learning for 26 years...I am open to learning no techniques daily. I Had a mobile groom teacher for a few months whom I shadowed and carried stuff, and did what was asked of me for the privilege of watching and asking a lot of questions. This was an invaluable experience.

I foster dogs for a local rescue and have gained a lot of experience with some pretty touch cases. I volunteer at our local shelter and have groomed some poodles and other breeds for them. All great places to expand and broaden my skills. 

I have a small 'clientele' of dogs who come to me for grooming. This is what 'funds' my rescue and rehabilitation efforts for poodles who grace our doors. 

Good luck


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I wanted to add that I do mine outside on the picnic table. They are so good, they just jump right up when told. I also got scissors to cut human hair with. I got the grooming kind, but they were not the best, and I find that these work well for me.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

I started grooming my two girls (large toys) about 4 months ago when my groomer retired and I couldn't find one I was happy with. I just did them yesterday and it took me about 4 hours for both with a couple of "potty breaks." After grooming them 4 times, I am pleased with the outcome. . .not perfect but very presentable and cute.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Rick - she looks like a different dog now. I like her cut


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Beaches said:


> Rick - she looks like a different dog now. I like her cut


Thanks. In just a few hours she went from looking like a puppy to looking like an adult. :frown: I finally got around to doing her face and feet to.

Rick


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Momoshells said:


> ...how long did it take you to learn? What tools do you need to start doing it? How long does it take to groom a mini or standard? I'm looking to get a mini or standard poo for our family, haven't decided which yet. I'd really like to do the grooming myself, mostly to save money but I also think I would enjoy it. Is this a realistic expectation?


I watched some videos and that helped a lot. My breeder had already shaved their faces, feet, bum a few times so they were pretty okay with it and easy to do. He told me what to get...a Wahl mini arco clipper, slicker brush and that's about it to start. I since then have added a pin brush, a couple of combs (one for going through the coat and one large tooth comb for spray-ups when Matisse is about to go in the ring) I got some finishing spray, ear cleaner, a couple of good shampoos, ear powder if needed. I already had a Dremel that I've been using for years on my other dogs' nails. 

So I practiced. The shaving is easy. Matisse, my show dog gets professionally groomed before shows, otherwise I will scissor him ever so lightly in between and do the shaving. Maurice, I have had fun with practicing on. lol. He gets shaved and scissored pretty short so I don't have to deal with two tangly dogs. He does have long ears, longer hair around his pasterns, top knot cut in. It has gotten better and better each time.

One thing, if it looks funny or you mess up, it will grow back and pretty fast. I've had the pups for about a year and I would say within a few times I was feeling more confident on the shaving. The scissoring on Maurice...hmmm, it's always evolving I guess. I'd say these last few times he's looked pretty decent.

I can afford to take them both to a groomer but I like doing it myself where I am capable. It's fun, it's a bonding thing and a bit of a hobby of sorts. As far as the continental clip before a show and even when he was in a show puppy clip, forget it. I'd not attempt it myself. LOL.


----------



## BOYSMOM (Mar 2, 2014)

My husband grooms our mini. We've only had him since February, he is a rescue dog. We took him to the groomer once, but since then my husband has done it. Now the first time Roscoe looked so funny I couldn't quit laughing when I saw him, the poor guy. Luckily he wasn't offended! (My husband shaved the top of his head and it looked so odd I didn't even realize he was my dog at first) But he's done much better since. He tends to trim him up frequently. Roscoe doesn't like having his legs and his "manly" areas groomed, but it's getting better.


----------



## 3sps (Feb 5, 2012)

what u-tube sites do you recommend? I am a visual learner and want to try.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

It has taken me about a year to get a good eye with grooming Dreamer. I know how to do different topknot shapes and clips. Its pretty easy to clip the face, feet and sanitary, but just because they are clipped does not mean they look right. Asking for critiqes on here relly helped.
In order for the grooming to be done properly you need lots of tools. A slicker brush, greyhound comb, and dryer are two things that are essential. I use my hand dryer. The clippers and curved hears are the next two important things. Get a #30/#40 blade for fft, 10 for a sensitive skinned dog. I think the guard combs are also very nice. I also like the #7 an #4 for the summer clips.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

fjm said:


> Poppy is a large toy. Over the first year or two I bought clippers (Andis 2 speed), stainless steel clipper combs, a brush, a couple of combs, straight, curved and ball point scissors, and a variable height grooming table. As far as possible I tried equipment out before buying, as the weight and balance needs to fit your hand. Brushing, bathing, fluff drying, clipping and scissoring Poppy takes me around two hours - and I then leave everything out for a day or two to tidy up the bits I missed!
> 
> I found the Kalstone International Poodle book invaluable, particularly the chapters on how to hold the dog to avoid catching the skin, and how to set a pattern.


The Kalstone book is wonderful! I use it a lot to make sure I stay on track. I usually bathe once a week and after I dry I do a quick touch up that takes less than an hour. This way they look great all the time and if a special event comes up I can just give a quick bath, slap on the jewelry and go.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

3sps said:


> what u-tube sites do you recommend? I am a visual learner and want to try.


Grooming Guide - Toy Poodle Pet or Salon Trim - Pro Groomer - YouTube

This is for Toys but I like how it goes in details on every single part. Search for thedogworldtv channel on YouTube and they have quite a few poodle grooming videos that are very helpful.


----------



## Jennifer J (Apr 22, 2010)

My first poodle was a mini, who I always took to a groomer. Then I got a standard soon after we had moved to where we live now, and I couldn't find a groomer that made me happy. So, I decided to do them both myself. I did some research and bought all the supplies that I thought I needed from PetEdge. Table, forced air dryer, clippers, shears, etc. I have been grooming my own ever since. The mini has passed over the bridge now, and I have 3 standards. The 2 younger ones have never been to a groomer, I'm the only one who has ever groomed them besides their breeders when they were babies. 

You asked about the difference in a mini and a standard? Well, I could eventually do the mini in a little over an hour, and it takes me about 3 to 3 1/2 hours to do a standard.

I paid for all of my equipment within the first year with what I would have been paying a groomer for 2 dogs. I enjoy the time I get to spend with each dog - I have an area set up out in our shop building just for grooming. I have added different pieces of equipment over the years (I've been doing my own grooming for about 6 years now). I use the Kalstone book as my reference a lot still. And just google videos on poodle grooming, there are a lot of them. Just save them all in a file on your computer for future reference. A member of my training club is a groomer, and she compliments me on my dogs and says I do better than some other groomers she knows  Mostly I just enjoy the process, spending one on one time with my dogs, and seeing the end result makes me both happy and proud of myself.

Best of luck to you in finding the right dog, and grooming yourself if you choose to.


----------



## Hermelien1989 (May 30, 2014)

I am taking my poodle puppy home in 5 weeks time. It is my first own poodle, so I need to learn the clipping and shaving from scratch. 
Because my ex mother in law was a professional groomer and had a house full of poodles I learned the washing and brushing fro her. If I wanted I even could shave a dog there, but I let her do that.

Evrytime I say to someone that I am going to groom my poodle by myself they say I can't do that and that itneeds years of practice. (Even some one who has a uncle of my future dog and her mother is a groomer. She said her mother needed to learn a long time before she could trim a dog, how cou, d I think I can do it :x).
My mother and I always have done the dogs by ourself (bearded collie and malthese), sothis one will be to.
tomorrow I am going to order all the stuff at the webshop for professional groomers so next week I can start to get comfortable whitthe clipper etc on the bearded collie and the malthese (just clippjng the tummy and between the feet)


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

I learned to groom Panda myself. I like spending the time with him, being able to get the clip I want, and not having to worry about someone else mistreating him. I learned by watching videos, reading books, reading this forum, and getting a lesson from a pro. I get lots of compliments on his grooming from strangers. 
Only downside is that it is very time consuming! I dont know how someone can do a full groom in 4 hours. 

I start by brushing/combing him out, then doing a "pre-clip" so there is less hair to wash and dry. Then I still have to bathe, condition, and dry him; shave the feet, face, sanitary area; clip the body, scissor the body, scissor the topknot and ears. Nails need dremeling, ears need cleaning.. Takes me about 2 days lol. So I never do all that straight through. I do a little every weekend. Sometimes I just give him a clip without a bath first, which I call a "hobo groom" :laugh:

Being a pro groomer who knows all the clips of all the breeds and can do them fast enough to be profitable may take years of practice, but giving your poodle a passible haircut does not. Just be sure to learn all you can about safety!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

I congratulate everyone on grooming on your own. I wouldn't even know where to begin. I would be so nervous. So once again great job everyone!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

PoodleRick said:


> As far as tools go I use the Oster turbo A5 two speed, but I'm looking for a replacement, a couple of combs and brushes and a 7 inch straight scissor. I have 3 each of #3, 4, 10 and 15 blades.
> 
> Hey PoodleRick
> You are going to love life when you purchase a pair of 10" curve scissors.
> ...


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

PoodleFoster said:


> PoodleRick said:
> 
> 
> > As far as tools go I use the Oster turbo A5 two speed, but I'm looking for a replacement, a couple of combs and brushes and a 7 inch straight scissor. I have 3 each of #3, 4, 10 and 15 blades.
> ...


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I just trimmed Maurice up yesterday. Used a comb on the clippers and scissors. He is very short on his body, but I left bell bottoms on his pasterns and he has rather a large top knot and long ears. His ears are so long, they get in his food. The bands help a little bit. Sometimes he wears them, sometimes not. I think this is still a work in progress...I'm still very much the novice and always practicing on him. 

Anyhow, he's a very good boy, holds still like a statue. You'd think it would look better in that case, but I don't know that I have the "eye" for this. Oh well...it's fun to see what one can do. If it's terrible, it will grow out soon.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

He's cute and I think I have the same table on my porch.

Rick


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Thanks Poodlerick. I think he's standing funny in that last picture. He was a little uneasy on that glass. I groomed him inside but need the outside for better light for the picture. Sometimes I groom them out on that table but put something under them to stand on. He is a cutie, isn't he... so tiny. I probably need to tidy up his bell bottoms a little bit. I'm going for the wind blown look there in contrast to the rest of him, but I think maybe they're a little out of control. lol.

Oh, so you have the same table? I got it at Walmart super cheap...can't resist a good deal. lol. The chairs are really comfortable too. And the table is pretty large and has that turn table thingy.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I just trimmed Maurice up yesterday. Used a comb on the clippers and scissors. He is very short on his body, but I left bell bottoms on his pasterns and he has rather a large top knot and long ears.
> 
> Hi
> Great job, such a funny little guy! What a quirky haircut, TOO CUTE!
> ...


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

> Hi
> Great job, such a funny little guy! What a quirky haircut, TOO CUTE!
> Let's see you live in Washington, is it hot there?
> Personally, I use a 4 blade on the blacks in the summer. It's the shortest I'll go on a black dog. Have you tried the 4 blade?
> I have also used a 30 blade with a comb, too. I use plastic combs (can't seem to break the habit, I've tried the metal but I'm just more comfortable with plastic.)


All I have is a Wahl Mini Arco with a #30 blade and a plastic comb so that's what I use. It has two sides so you can make it really short or somewhat short. lol. Or I use scissors, sometimes a little of both.

Yes, it's pretty hot here lately for western Wa....80-90 degrees some days. But I'm fairly close to Puget Sound so that keeps it a little cooler than it is more inland. My son lives nearer the mountains to the east and is in sort of a valley....mountains all around and it's usually 10 degrees hotter than it is at my place. Are you in Wa?


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I just trimmed Maurice up yesterday. Used a comb on the clippers and scissors. He is very short on his body, but I left bell bottoms on his pasterns and he has rather a large top knot and long ears. His ears are so long, they get in his food. The bands help a little bit. Sometimes he wears them, sometimes not. I think this is still a work in progress...I'm still very much the novice and always practicing on him.
> 
> Anyhow, he's a very good boy, holds still like a statue. You'd think it would look better in that case, but I don't know that I have the "eye" for this. Oh well...it's fun to see what one can do. If it's terrible, it will grow out soon.


Get or make a snood for his ears when he eats. I cut one out if an old sweatshirt sleeve. Since then his ears are short again but I will go back to yummy treats & eventually dinner when wearing it so Racer views it as a good thing. Right now he just lays down looking embarrassed. I keep telling him that beauty is pain lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

poolann said:


> Get or make a snood for his ears when he eats. I cut one out if an old sweatshirt sleeve. Since then his ears are short again but I will go back to yummy treats & eventually dinner when wearing it so Racer views it as a good thing. Right now he just lays down looking embarrassed. I keep telling him that beauty is pain lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I was thinking of putting them up in sort of a pony tail on top of his head. LOL. He has marvelous ears. I only just straighten out the bottoms with scissors. A snood would be good. Yes, snood + food = gooood. lol.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Thanks Poodlerick. I think he's standing funny in that last picture. He was a little uneasy on that glass. I groomed him inside but need the outside for better light for the picture. Sometimes I groom them out on that table but put something under them to stand on. He is a cutie, isn't he... so tiny. I probably need to tidy up his bell bottoms a little bit. I'm going for the wind blown look there in contrast to the rest of him, but I think maybe they're a little out of control. lol.
> 
> *Oh, so you have the same table? I got it at Walmart super cheap...can't resist a good deal. lol. The chairs are really comfortable too. And the table is pretty large and has that turn table thingy*.


Yup, that's the one. 

Rick


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> All I have is a Wahl Mini Arco with a #30 blade and a plastic comb so that's what I use. It has two sides so you can make it really short or somewhat short. lol. Or I use scissors, sometimes a little of both.


First off, LOVE the bellbottoms!! What a fabulous look! Second, I think you've done a way better job than you're giving yourself credit for! 

I have to say the best thing I bought was some Andis 2 speed clippers and a #5 blade. They come with a #10 so I got combs to add on but found them a bit uneven. The #5 blade is cracking for doing Pippin's body - like a hot knife through butter - as it's not too short but great for the summer. Still feels velvety if you know what I mean? Maybe a good investment for you?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Thank Manxcat. It sounds like you've got quite a good arsenal for your dogs. These little clippers though, are very good...are going right through his hair if it's not too long. But then all I do is go snip, snip, snip with the scissors to get the bulk off, then the clippers go right through. Maurice is so little that it doesn't take long. But maybe I'll get a new set of clippers and blades sometime when these get worn out. They don't over heat or anything either. I guess with a bigger dog, they might not be big enough. I can do their shaved parts easily with them too. Thanks too, for the vote of confidence. He actually looks cuter in person than in the photos. Black dogs are so hard to photograph. Arrggg!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Thank Manxcat. It sounds like you've got quite a good arsenal for your dogs. These little clippers though, are very good...are going right through his hair if it's not too long. But then all I do is go snip, snip, snip with the scissors to get the bulk off, then the clippers go right through. Maurice is so little that it doesn't take long. But maybe I'll get a new set of clippers and blades sometime when these get worn out. They don't over heat or anything either. I guess with a bigger dog, they might not be big enough. I can do their shaved parts easily with them too. Thanks too, for the vote of confidence. He actually looks cuter in person than in the photos. *Black dogs are so hard to photograph. Arrggg*!


Tell me about it!! LOL! I've bought all my stuff gradually, and some things I bought and haven't found successful - so I really think you go with what you are comfortable using.

I'm picturing Pushkin with bellbottoms now though... :biggrin:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> Tell me about it!! LOL! I've bought all my stuff gradually, and some things I bought and haven't found successful - so I really think you go with what you are comfortable using.
> 
> *I'm picturing Pushkin with bellbottoms now though*... :biggrin:


Go for it. It's cuter in real life than the photos. I think I might thin them out a little so it's more whispy...not sure...still analyzing this. lol.


----------

